# Flickr plugin



## abacat (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to have a flickr account that I closed. I have returned to flickr and now when I try to activate the flickr uploader, it tells me I have to log in with the original account and of course I can't do that. How can I get the uploader to go to the new account?


----------



## Charlie Choc (Apr 23, 2011)

You need to create another publish service via Flickr and delete your original one.


----------

